# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  best ferry company?

## primo

who is the best for a ride from sxm to blowing point.   we have 2 and do not want to go "first class"  with a private boat.   but I would like to leave from simpson bay airport area? thanks  
bill

----------


## andynap

The fast ferry from Marigot is still the best way.

----------


## KevinS

Bill, I've never done that, but If I wanted to I would contact Terrance Rey at Air SXM.  If it can be done then he will know who does it.

----------


## Peter NJ

There use to be a ferry called the Link that left right from the airport.Not fancy and you didn't have to deal w/traffic going to Marigot..Not sure if its still active,use the Google.
Second best option is the regular old ferry from Marigot..12 bucks each way I believe..

----------


## andynap

Last I was there, there were 2 ferries from Marigot- the rusty bucket and the fast ferry. The fast ferry is very comfortable

----------


## johndm

We used Link earlier in the year - they pick you up at the airport and take you over to the boat and process paperwork. They were really nice, even stopped for beer on the way to the boat. If I recall correctly it was about $70 pp round trip.

----------


## KevinS

> We used Link earlier in the year - they pick you up at the airport and take you over to the boat and process paperwork. They were really nice, even stopped for beer on the way to the boat. If I recall correctly it was about $70 pp round trip.



Do you have any contact info for Link?

----------


## Peter NJ

The link is a nice way to go,no dealing w/traffic to Marigot..and notmuch more expensive..

taxi to Marigot-12-15 bucks
AXA peoples ferry 15

Thats roughly 60 bucks RT doing it the cheap way,so for an extra 10 bucks,no traffic..No Marigot.

----------

